# Vielleicht lag´s daran



## Deutschliebhaber

Hallole! De nuevo una frase complicada que no tengo manera de descifrar:
Vielleicht lag´s daran, dass mich keiner ansprach, wie ich es insgeheim gehofft hatte; ich sah wohl einfach zu bieder aus unter diesen vielen tollen Kerlen.
Podéis ayudarme? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Peterdg

Tal vez esa fuera la razón por la que nadie me hablaba como lo había esperado; simplemente aparenté demasiado convencional entre esa muchedumbre de tíos estupendos.

Sólo para darte una idea de lo que dice la frase; seguro de que hay mejores versiones en español.

PD. "tío" es del español ibérico; no sé de donde eres.


----------



## bwprius

Peterdg said:


> Tal vez esa fuera la razón por la que nadie me hablaba como lo había esperado; simplemente aparenté demasiado convencional entre esa muchedumbre de tíos estupendos.
> 
> Sólo para darte una idea de lo que dice la frase; seguro de que hay mejores versiones en español.
> 
> PD. "tío" es del español ibérico; no sé de donde eres.



Bastante bien traducido, a mi parecer (no nativo español).

Añadiría solo la traducción de *insgeheim *y *wohl*.

Tal vez esa fuera la razón por la que nadie me hablaba como *para mis adentros me *lo había esperado; *por lo que me parecía *simplemente aparenté demasiado convencional entre esa muchedumbre de tíos estupendos.

(Seguro que, estilísticamente, se puede mejorar.)


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Muchas gracias Peterdg y Bwprius!
Por cierto soy de Barcelona, vosotros?


----------



## Peterdg

Deutschliebhaber said:


> vosotros?


Soy belga y vivo cerca de Bruselas.

Si eres de Barcelona ya entenderás "tío", ¿no? (He notado que la gente de América Latina no conoce la palabra en este sentido.)


----------



## bwprius

Deutschliebhaber said:


> Muchas gracias Peterdg y Bwprius!
> Por cierto soy de Barcelona, vosotros?



De la misma Alemania, por eso mis traducciones al español son tan ... mejorables.


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Pues son bastante buenas Bwprius! Jejeje
Mi familia materna es alemana, de Aalen.


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

sí Peterdg, lo de "tïo" se usa en españa, como sinónimo de "tipo", hombre en plan jerga.


----------

